# Solve these ANAGRAMS



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Solve these ANAGRAMS

BYTES
RIOTED
IDEALS
RECITALS
GARNISH
WIVES
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BYTES - Betsy
RIOTED - Editor
IDEALS - Ladies
RECITALS - Articles
GARNISH - Sharing
WIVES - Views


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe post the answers after? I don't like cheating cause I'm smarter than that but when I can see them, I won't even try.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the proper noun (name Betsy) part of an anagram?


----------

